# FHR's newest babies!!!!!!!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So my PGCH doe gave us twin doelings...both polled!!!!!! one with blue eyes.  They are GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!!!!! :laugh: Though I may be a bit biased...since I'm  in love! :slapfloor: :drool: 

Then my mini silky doe gave us the best wedding anniversary gift ever... twin silky doelings!!!!! They are little fluff balls!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my goatness!!!

They are all so beautiful!!

CONGRATS


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 4 :leap:

What totally adorable girls!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats to you they are really cute. Are any of them keepers?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

RPC said:


> Congrats to you they are really cute. Are any of them keepers?


Thanks everyone!

Yes, Star and Tinker Toy are staying here! I've already retained 7 kids this year. LOL I was supposed to be downsizing?? :scratch: :shrug: :help:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, I am very familiar with the "I really can't ke....OMG! I have to have that goat!" feeling. Lol. Congrats on the girls. :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap: :clap: CONGRATS~~!!! they are just beautiful....polled and blue eyes...wow~~!!! :stars:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:rose: Congrats on your beautiful new girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...I love their coloring....congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are beautiful congrats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Aniversary and Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Which one is mine?? I'll take any of em  Bree's girls look good fluffed up!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! It seems like the buck streak is turning around here on the forum as we get further towards summer, or is it just me? I like them all, but I adore those first two, especially the blue eyed one.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I want ALL of them! They are so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe congrats Jess


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

If you don't want them you can bring them to me.   

SOOOOO cute!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the 4 girls! arty: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: arty: And Happy Anniversary! :stars: 

They are all gorgeous! Trinket reminds me of an itsy bitsy Mitsy. 

Deb Mc


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

They are beautiful - congratulations!


----------

